# Lenovo N200 vs Dell Vostro 1310NB



## Johannes7146 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auf der suche nach nem Notebook für max 500€

Zur wahl steht:
*Lenovo N200* 520 €


```
Prozessor:
Intel Core™ 2 Duo für Mobile T7250 2x 2,0 GHz 	
Cache	2 MB 
Front Side Bus	800 MHz 

Arbeitsspeicher:
Größe	3072 MB DDR2 SDRAM (667 MHz) 

Display
15,4" 1280 x 800 Pixel (WXGA TFT) 

Grafik
Grafikkarte	Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 bis zu 256 MB (shared) 

Festplatte
Kapazität	160 GB S-ATA
Umdrehung	5400rpm 

Laufwerk
DVD Double Layer Brenner DVD DL±RW/CDRW 

Schnittstellen
Card Reader 5in1 (MMC/SD/Memory Stick (Pro)/xD-Card) 
PC-Card Slot I/II	
USB 2.0 4x 

Kommunikation
56K V.92 Modem	
Bluetooth	
Ethernet LAN	10 MBit/s, 100 MBit/s 
IEEE 1394 Firewire	
Wireless Lan	Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG WLAN (802.11a/b/g) 

Ausstattung
Fingerprint-Reader	
Garantie
Bring-In	12 Monate 

Betriebssystem/Software
Betriebssystem	Free-DOS 

Notebookeigenschaften
Akkulaufzeit	bis zu 3.5 Stunden 
Gewicht	2.8 kg
```

*Dell Vostro 1310NB* 400€

```
Intel® Core™2 Duo-Prozessor T5670 (1,8 GHz, 2 MB L2-Cache, 800 MHz FSB)

Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium with Service Pack 1, 32-bit - German

13,3-Zoll-Breitbild-WXGA-Display (1280 x 800), reflektionsarme Beschichtung

3.072 MB 667 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 (1 x 1.024 + 1 x 2.048)

SATA-Festplatte mit 250 GB (5.400 1/min)

Integrierter Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100

Internes 8x DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk 
Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 4 Zellen und 38 Wh
```

Mein Frage: Lohnen sich die 120€ mehr  für das Lenovo?
Der Fingerprinter ist mir egal! Machen die 200mhz weniger Pro cpu Kern viel aus?
Ich Spiele nicht mit dem Rechner.
Was mir an dem Dell gefällt ist die größe mit nur 13,3 Zoll!Allerdings hat der kein bluetooth und kein Card Reader.
Bluetooth kostet 25€ aufpreis!

Also lenovo 520€ Dell 425€ was meint ihr?

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...ovo/homenotebooks/lenovo_n200_3_gigabyte_ram_
http://configure2.euro.dell.com/del...bc=N0813109A&s=bsd&dgc=SS&cid=5675&lid=137597


Kennt jemand sonst noch alternativen?


----------



## _Lupo_ (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich bezweifle dass sich die 200mhz bemerkbar machen werden. Was sich allerdings bemerkbar macht ist die Bildschirmgröße, und wenn du sagst dir sind 13,3" lieber, dann nimm den Dell. Denn viel geben sich die zwei nicht. Und wenn Bluetooth 25euro Aufpreis kostet und du es brauchst, leg das Geld halt noch drauf


----------

